# Conectar cable USB directamente a la corriente



## adrianmacia (May 8, 2018)

Hola!
Soy nuevo en el foro y no tengo mucha idea de electrónica, y a ver si me podeis echar una mano.

Me acabo de comprar una cámara de vigilancia de Xiaomi. Esta cámara está alimentada por un cable usb y el otro extremo va al enchufe, como si se tratara de un cargador de móvil.

El problema es que la quiero instalar en el exterior, junto a una caja estanca donde me gustaría hacer ahí el empalme y conectarla directamente a la corriente, pero no tengo ni idea de si esto es posible realizarlo.

Esta es la cámara por detrás, para que veáis el tipo de conexión.




¿Se puede conectar un cable usb directamente a la corriente?, si no es así, ¿que necesito para poder conectar una cámara alimentada por usb directamente a la corriente?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## sergiot (May 8, 2018)

No se entiende nada de lo que pretendes hacer, primero, un cable usb a los 220Vac o 110Vac de la red domiciliaria?? si es asi, estás loco!!! hay una fuente que conviete los 220Vac o 110Vac en 5Vcc.


----------



## adrianmacia (May 8, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> No se entiende nada de lo que pretendes hacer, primero, un cable usb a los 220Vac o 110Vac de la red domiciliaria?? si es asi, estás loco!!! hay una fuente que conviete los 220Vac o 110Vac en 5Vcc.


Creia que me habia explicado bien.

Lo que pretendo hacer es conectar la camara a la corriente eléctrica. Sin necesidad de usar el cargador. El problema es que esta cámara está alimentada por un puerto usb.


----------



## sergiot (May 8, 2018)

Si esa parte se entendió, y como pretendes hacer para convertir los 220vac a los 5vcc sin usar el "cargador"?? o tu idea era cortar el cable del lado del cargador y poner un enchufe y enchufarlo a la red electrica?? queres saber cuales son los cables??


----------



## adrianmacia (May 8, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Si esa parte se entendió, y como pretendes hacer para convertir los 220vac a los 5vcc sin usar el "cargador"?? o tu idea era cortar el cable del lado del cargador y poner un enchufe y enchufarlo a la red electrica?? queres saber cuales son los cables??


A ver a ver, debes de tener en cuenta que no tengo ni idea de electrónica y es por eso que estoy preguntando esto.
Imagino que es imposible pelar un extremo del cable USB y conectarlo a la red electrica empalmando los cables y metiendolo en la caja estanca.

No sé, me imagino que debe de haber algo para conectar un apartado alimentado por cable USB micro sin necesidad del propio cargador. ¿Algún cable especial quizás, con un extremo USB micro?

Por cierto, vivo en España.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2018)

Para hacerla corta: si querés conectar el cable usb directamente a los 220V sin usar el cargador lo podes hacer, pero antes pasanos tu ubicación gps para mirar desde aca cuando la camara y vos exploten y vuelen.

Responder estas preguntas es perder el tiempo...


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2018)

Y a donde pretendes conectar el otro extremo? la cámara necesita energía de donde piensas proveersela?
Esa cámara funciona con 5V o 3.3V  lo que tu llamas cargador es un adaptador de 220 a 3.3V o 5V.
Como pretendes que un cable convierta los 220 de la red domiciliaria a 3.3V o 5V?


----------



## adrianmacia (May 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Y a donde pretendes conectar el otro extremo? la cámara necesita energía de donde piensas proveersela?
> Esa cámara funciona con 5V o 3.3V  lo que tu llamas cargador es un adaptador de 220 a 3.3V o 5V.
> Como pretendes que un cable convierta los 220 de la red domiciliaria a 3.3V o 5V?


Vale. ¿no hay otra manera de alimentar la cámara sin necesidad de conectarla al enchufe de casa con el adaptador? No sé, quizás un convertidor y éste a la red eléctrica.


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2018)

Precisamente eso es lo que trae, que crees que es? tu le llamas cargador, pero es un error de tu parte es la fuente de la cámara y sin ella no funciona


----------



## adrianmacia (May 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Precisamente eso es lo que trae, que crees que es? tu le llamas cargador, pero es un error de tu parte es la fuente de la cámara y sin ella no funciona


Si si, lo sé. Error mio por llamarlo cargador. Pero, ¿hay algun aparato que convierta la energia (sin ser el adaptador) que tenga en un extremo una conexión USB estándar (de tipo A) y en el otro extremo con los cables para conectarlo a la red eléctrica?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

Sin duda que hay cámaras que funcionan sólo con USB y se alimentan desde allí.

Habría que ver el manual  de tu cámara a ver si no tiene ambas posibilidades , USB solo o alimentación y WiFi


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para hacerla corta: si queres conectar el cable usb directamente a los 220v sin usar el cargador lo podes hacer, pero antes pasanos tu ubicacion gps para mirar desde aca cuando la camara y vos exploten y vuelen a la mier#$@%&$. . . . .




* ¡¡ Aguafiestas !!*​


----------



## DJ T3 (May 8, 2018)

Si, y es el mismisimo cargador que trae la camara.
Lo que quieres es no usar enchufes, sino que sea todo por cable.
Haz lo siguiente, y con el riesgo que conyeva de romper algo, desarma tu cargador y suelda unos cables donde esta el enchufe del mismo, asi ya tienes tu fuente con cable sin el enchufe. Ojo con los 220v

Algo similar a esto quieres hacer?


----------



## Agustinw (May 8, 2018)

A la fuente de la cámara sácale las patas y ponele cables jaja


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2018)

Podes poner una foto de como es la fuente que trae, con los conectores en los extremos? y de paso marca y modelo de la misma?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2018)

Pienso.....
Si quiere usar una caja estanca a donde van a llegar los 220V...por que diablos no pone una toma (enchufe) dentro de la caja y enchufa ahi el cargador y se dejan de inventar cosas raras????
Basta de dar vueltas con esto...


----------



## adrianmacia (May 9, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pienso.....
> Si quiere usar una caja estanca a donde van a llegar los 220V...por que diablos no pone una toma (enchufe) dentro de la caja y enchufa ahi el cargador y se dejan de inventar cosas raras????
> Basta de dar vueltas con esto...


Si, ya pensé en eso y veo que va a ser la solución mas sencilla.
Instalar un conector hembra (como en la imágen de abajo) y dentro de la caja estanca enchufarlo.

Gracias a todos los que han ayudado.


----------



## Litry87 (Oct 4, 2018)

Tal y como te han dicho los compañeros, lo mejor será que pongas una toma de enchufe para poder conectar el cargador de forma cómoda y evitarte rollos innecesarios. Es que si empiezas a complicarte al final no te vas a aclarar... yo compré hace un par de semanas un cargador como el que te hace falta y algunos cables USB en esta web. Un saludo!


----------



## Ninah (Jul 14, 2022)

Hola, yo me compré la misma cámara que tú y entiendo el problema que tienes. Yo tengo los cables eléctricos pasados de una antigua alarma y al ver que se cargaba con usb, tuve que buscar una solución. La cámara viene solo con un cable usb de 1,5m, así que los antiguos no me sirven. Regata hasta la caja de empalmes y puse este adaptador dentro de la caja de empalmes. Si pones en internet toma 2 usb pared, te saldrá


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 14, 2022)

Ninah dijo:


> cargaba con usb


Aquí debería decir "
...al ver que se ALIMENTABA POR usb...".



Ninah dijo:


> La cámara viene solo con un cable usb de 1,5m, así que los antiguos no me sirven


Si es solo alimentación, y NO datos, con el conexionado habitual de 12Vcc, se puede colocar un regulador lineal/conmutado o similar para reducir de esos 12Vcc a 5Vcc, sin agregar mas nada al sistema original.

Todo depende de las posibilidades, alcance, economía, disponibilidad, etc....


----------

